# Now...This Is A Joint



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2007)

Blue Mystic Calyxes...rolled in a 1.0:hubba:.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn  are u teasing us damn bro that looks sooooo good mmm i can almost taste it lol how it smoke taste and of course how was the high??????? and if u dont want the roach u can send it to MEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2007)

> how it smoke taste and of course how was the high???????


Taste, kind of like sweet green taste. It's only air dried for 4 days. Hasn't reached her full potential yet. She's going into cure mode today. The high is spectacular. I'm very stoned...kind of getting hungry. I'll give a full smoke report when she's cured.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 27, 2007)

damnit BBP.. this forum teases me when im dry... but when i have smoke i dont see any of this??... lol

Looks awesome!, reminds me of our last harvest, damn good times bro 

Looking forward to that smoke report


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

No way man.  I get the roach.  Hahahhaha.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2007)

> I get the roach.


Yeah, Red gets the roach.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

:woohoo: 

Hahahahaha Sticky Budz.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn smokin can u at least share it with me


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

On one condition....


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 27, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> On one condition....


and that is


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 29, 2007)

damn BombBud, you could just pop those like pills!


----------

